# Gaggia classic issue - pump goes quiet



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi,

Over the last week my gaggia classic appears to have developed a problem, possibly pump related . When I run the water through the grouphead with the backflush plate or basket with coffee, after a couple of seconds the pump goes quiet and get reduced flow. There appears to be quite a bit of water on top of the coffee when I remove the portafilter which previously didn't happen. If I run water through the group head with nothing attached there is no issue and the pump works fine with consistent flow of water.

What might be the problem?

Also should water only come out one hole when the shower screen and block are removed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you descaled recently?

What year is the classic?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi, I descaled last week but probably need to do again. The pump was going quiet before the descale. Got the classic about 2 years ago and only using bottled water. Is it worth dismantling the whole thing and cleaning each component. Never done this so not sure how easy this might be.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/

Sounds like you need to strip down and deep clean.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Whole latte love also have a good boiler removal video on their YouTube channel.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I read on here the other day that bottled water isnt as good as filtered water because of all the minerals it contains and they build up a deposit over time


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for all suggestions. I think deep clean is necessary. Hopefully wont break the machine in the process.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Take your time, take photos of wires, mark them up with some tape if a little unsure...

Make sure you unplug it eh!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Classics are really hard to 'break'. They are pretty bombproof and if you are having any difficulties we can help you out.

I used a permenant marker to label all the plugs, and found it easier to number the wires for the front switches 1 to 10 so I knew their location.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Might be worth taking the shower screen and grouphead out and cleaning properly

Do you backflush the unit with cafiza or similar?

Aaron


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

For your previous question, the classics have just a single small hole that the water comes out of, once the shower screen and aluminium block have been removed. The change in pump noise sounds like the OPV reaching pressure and opening to divert back into the water resevoir. The back pressure on the pump will make it change tone. It may be something (like a lump of scale) caught in the OPV preventing it operating correctly...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I read on here the other day that bottled water isnt as good as filtered water because of all the minerals it contains and they build up a deposit over time


WATER CONTAINS MINERALS depending on what they are and their proportions / quantities are will depend on how much scale they deposit.

It will depend on the type of filter and how it is set up as to how much and what part of the minerals it removes.

If the filter is not changed / maintained and output checked you will still have excess minerals in the water.

You do need certain minerals in certain proportions to get the best flavour / extraction from the coffee.

Careful choice of bottled water is possibly the best answer for those who do not have / want expensive filter systems.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> WATER CONTAINS MINERALS
> 
> Careful choice of bottled water is possibly the best answer for those who do not have / want expensive filter systems.


Correct, thats why bottled water is sometimes referred to as mineral water.

My filter cost about £12, last more than a year so works out much cheaper than buying bottles of water, hardly expensive compared to how many bottles of water that would get you


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok, opened the gaggia to get to the solenoid. How do I disconnect the wires from their connection; have put quite a lot of effort in =but they don't appear to be coming out. Is there a trick or do I need to put in full force?


----------



## coffeeguyinlondon (Aug 29, 2014)

Also one of the earth wires appears to have popped out and didn't notice where this should be. Looks like it should be connected to somewhere near the front of the machine?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The connectors should just be pull off, except the earth which has an annoying little clip as part of the metal spade connector. They should come off with a pull and a little side to side wiggle action.

The loose earth wire has either come off from the metal top piece of the lid (look for a tab on the back edge) or from the boiler, where the thermal fuse is held on. If its a really old machine with 4 screws on the lid, then the earth tab is at the top back edge of the chassis.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Im about to embark on this- im rubbish with electricals, but the machine I just not working normally. How much would a service cost instead of me cackhandedly gunning for it?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Erm.... I really wish I hadn't done this.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nah, its all good! Everything is all in one piece still! What problems are you having with it at the moment?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

I just freak out a tad with taking things I dont understand apart... I've got the solenoid and opv soaking in some puly right now. A steady stream of particles bubbling out of end of solenoid- im hoping a good clearing is happening as pressure definitely too low on the machine...might need help reconstructing this thing though! Argh!


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Bubble bubble


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looking good! I can't tell from your photo, but you can open up the solenoid valve and remove the spring and plunger. It looks like you have the newer one with a pinhole sized opening that gets blocked easier. Opening it up can help with cleaning it out, but usually requires a big spanner and a lot of force.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Im not sure.. Bought the machine from mark (gaggiamanualservice) about a year and a half ago, before I knew what a solenoid was. My assumption is its the older though, as thats all mark seems to deal in... Cant see how to open up though :s how long dyou reckon i should soak for?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Correct, thats why bottled water is sometimes referred to as mineral water.
> 
> My filter cost about £12, last more than a year so works out much cheaper than buying bottles of water, hardly expensive compared to how many bottles of water that would get you


I was making the point that although it does not state that it is MINERAL water it still contains minerals and depending on where from it can contain a considerable amount of minerals which scale up coffee machines.

Some members were under the impression that "bottled" water automatically was safe /negated the need for de scaling.

Do you regularly check the output from your filter? What type /make of filter is it.

If it is good and consistent other members could be interested in fitting / having one.

What is the TDS of water going in and TDS of water out ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I have no way of measuring the TDS in or out.

I have the inline water filter under the kitchen sink with its own dedicated tap fitted alongside the original tap on the sink.

We also have a water softener fitted so wanted to have filtered water as well for drinking water and to use for the kettle and coffee machine.

Also, I cant actually tell you the exact make of my cartridge as when it clicked into place the label is facing the cabinet side, but it is similar to this one, please read the review of this product as this echos my own opinion

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/Pentek-TSGAC%252d10-Granular-Activated-Carbon-Phosphate-Cartridge.html

EDIT : I have deduced from the logo on the side that this is the exact filter I have

http://waterpurification.pentair.com/Files/KnowledgeBase/ItemDownload/en/Traditional%20In-Line%20Series%20Product%20Profile%20310093.pdf


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Got it back together but don't think anyrhing I did made a difference. About to try making an espresso....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Without knowing the TDS of the water going in and the TDS coming out, how do you know if it is suitable for for coffee making and keeping your machine scale free ?

Having read the article above in mentions taste and staining but nothing about the amount of hardness it removes. Without specific information on how and how much it removes and the resulting hardness is unknown .

The "Brita" jug filter removes some hardness but without knowing how much is in the water to start with and how much after filtering, you do not know how suitable it is for your coffee machine.

With bottled water you can gauge the suitability from the information on the contents.

Try to borrow a tester, you may be surprised at the results.

As I said before if it does a good job other forum members would be interested.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Espresso made- im pulling my hair out right now. Too quick on one click, too slow on another and the most horrendous noise. Is it my machine, is it the bean? Gah! I just dont know. I'm getting different beans next month- if that's what the problem was it will show it eh...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Without knowing the TDS of the water going in and the TDS coming out, how do you know if it is suitable for for coffee making and keeping your machine scale free ?


Because the maker of the filter states it inhibits scale build up and I tend to believe their claim

Quotes below

*
**The TS-101L contains a *

*
**combination of GAC and *

*
**polyphosphate crystals to *

*inhibit lime/scale build-up*





*
TSGAC cartridges provide superior performance and outstanding protection for your water lines, fixtures,** major appliances and commercial equipment.*

*
*

*
*Superior Cartridge - Rating 5







Posted by Ron Strafford - 23rd Dec 2013

Bought this cartridge from Osmotic's as I was getting fed up with rubbish products from other companies, I found it to be excellent which removed all of the taste from the water and * also significantly cut the lime scale in the kettle and **coffee machine.*


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The only thing that makes noise in the classic is the pump, or maybe a click from the solenoid. Maybe further diagnostics is needed for the pump, looking at volume out the group head, and volume returned to the resevoir with a back flush insert. I've never done this but have noted a few guides when googling it previously.

Actually in hindsight, your picture showed only the solenoid and steam valves...did you do the OPV too?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Is the bit on the left not the opv? ...


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Hmmm. I thought it was a newer non brass solenoid valve. But you are right, this machine should have a brass one...?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

No idea...


----------

